# best cv for losing weight?



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

just wondered what exercise you do to keep the fat off

such as do you run, use tredmills, rowing machine, cycle, swin ect ect

im currently cycling at a steady pass, keeping heart rate around 125bpm

just wondered what else is good for fat lose, or is there not much of a difference between cardio machines?

i currently do 20 mins steady keeping heart rate at around 110, then put heart rate up to 125 bhp for another 30 mins. doing this 3 times a week


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

look at maybe 2 seshs w where you keep cardio at heart rate 120-130bpm

then once a week chuck in a hiit session


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

throw in some tabata style cardio like heavy bag! its a killer


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

tabata i have heard is really good for fatloss also


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

tabata ill have to look into that. i havent heard of this. so will go and have a read

cheers guys


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Let us know what you decide to do and how it effects your fat loss dude. Tabata is also somethign i have not heard of before and open to try anything new


----------



## mikeymike (Apr 9, 2010)

Tabata is basically interval training lasting only 4 minutes.

For example a bodyweight Tabata could be;

20 secs - speed squats

10 secs - rest

20 secs - burpees

10 secs - rest

20 secs - mountain climbs

10 secs - rest

20 secs - skipping

repeat...

You need to go ALL OUT in the 20 seconds!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mikeymike said:


> Tabata is basically interval training lasting only 4 minutes.
> 
> For example a bodyweight Tabata could be;
> 
> ...


True in the training sense but i think he meant doing cardio so tabata cardio would be something like sprint 20 secs, 10 secs walk repeat for 4 minutes?? Or can do it on bike etc. Sounds interesting but unsure how effective it would be without trying it. Gets good reviews on the net.......


----------



## mikeymike (Apr 9, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> True in the training sense but i think he meant doing cardio so tabata cardio would be something like sprint 20 secs, 10 secs walk repeat for 4 minutes?? Or can do it on bike etc. Sounds interesting but unsure how effective it would be without trying it. Gets good reviews on the net.......


It's pretty effective, and a killer if done right.

Tabata running would be painful, braver than I am! :thumb:

I've done BW (as above) and boxing bag work...

20 secs - right arm jabs

10 secs - rest

20 secs - left arm jabs

10 secs - rest

20 secs - right leg kicks

10 secs - rest

20 secs - left leg kicks

repeat....

Whatever you do, it's a great Cardio workout! Give it a try.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

The bigger the exercise the better the results really - so hill sprints are good, as is concept 2 rowing and for bodyweight just use burpees if you can handle the lactic acid


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

yeh ill defo try this out i think.

sounds good.

ill let you know how i get on. as im getting bored of the tred mill, need to try some think new


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

Tabata thrusters are evil.

Grab a pair of DB's at your shoulders. Squat then DB press. repeat untill vomiting in the corner.

Fasted cardio is the dogs IMO


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Tabata thrusters are evil.
> 
> Grab a pair of DB's at your shoulders. Squat then DB press. repeat untill vomiting in the corner.


This x eleventy.

Never again though, gym smelled like a nightclub doorway for days 

If at home I use resistance bands with some of the body weight exercises above. Basically this






In gym I do rower, x-trainer or whatever is free and nobody can see me


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Tabata thrusters are evil.
> 
> Grab a pair of DB's at your shoulders. Squat then DB press. repeat untill vomiting in the corner.
> 
> Fasted cardio is the dogs IMO


im going to give it a go tomorrow after my normal work out

cheers for the advise guys :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Im looking for further fat loss but really tryna keep the muscle as much as possible. Just need to get a little more cut up by the end of the month.

I do muay thai once a week and thats pretty heavy tbh. Could do it twice I guess? But might lose size. Cardio wise what is best? thinking 3 or 4 sessions at 40 minute low intensity or fasted cardio but doing this without loss of size? and getting up early is a pain lol.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Im looking for further fat loss but really tryna keep the muscle as much as possible. Just need to get a little more cut up by the end of the month.
> 
> I do muay thai once a week and thats pretty heavy tbh. Could do it twice I guess? But might lose size. Cardio wise what is best? thinking 3 or 4 sessions at 40 minute low intensity or fasted cardio but doing this without loss of size? and getting up early is a pain lol.


well imo your diet is going to play a huge part of how much fat and muscle you keep.

plus how high you have your heart rate. as if im not mistaken if your heart rate exceeds 135bmp it burns muscle tiisue instead of fat. but im not 100% sure on that. ill have a read up and double check that


----------



## tombsc (May 29, 2008)

> as if im not mistaken if your heart rate exceeds 135bmp it burns muscle tiisue instead of fat


All I can do is x trainer due to a disc bulge and facet joint problem. Kind of limits my lifting too but that's another story....

With a high metabolism, my heart rate at rest is about 110 bpm, as soon as I start cardio it hits 135 bpm, then goes up and up to about 170 bpm max. I tend to do low impact cardio to keep my heart rate around 140-150 bpm so I hope that isn't buring my muscle instead of fat!

I think I need to lose about 5kgs so will be doing 2 cardio sessions/week for 30 mins while maintaining my current 'eat everything good for me' diet.

As I haven't done any cardio for 2 years due to my back problem, I'm hoping this will shed the KGs fairly quickly.


----------



## FrancisMichael (May 12, 2010)

i do 7 mins tabata on the exercise bike 3 times a week, 1 min warmup then the 20 sec sprint 10 sec rest and then 1 min warm down...

Really effective... great for fat burning, only takes 7 mins and also increases fitness... Love it!!!!


----------

